# Hot Cattle, Water Tanks



## goodhors (Jul 22, 2011)

I found this link on another forum, thought it was very informative and you folks would be interested in reading it.  I thought it was neat they had done all this testing to find the information.

http://www.yourcattle.com/members/articles/Nutrition/water_reduce_heat.html


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 23, 2011)

Fortunately we don't have to worry about that here.  Producers are more concerned about keeping cows out of the muck than have to worry about heat stress.

Good article though.


----------



## jhm47 (Jul 23, 2011)

According to our local newspaper, cattle producers here have lost thousands of nearly finished steers and heifers to the recent heat spell.  One producer near Estelline SD lost over 500 market-ready steers.  Quite a financial hit with prices the way they are.


----------

